# A couple of pics - appreciation for aging



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I want to share just a couple of pics with you from yesterday and today

Maybe I could put this in the review forum, but I'm not intending this to be a review.

I have smoked some aged sticks in my time, but today - I smokes a H.Upmann from the 60's - courtsey of Da Klugs - Take a look at that plume! MRN says this cigar needs to age at least five years and is very good after 10. He may not have ever had the chance to some one that is about 45 years old. 

The other picture is a Davidoff that was gifted to me by carbonbased_al. Look at the color on the cello! This was an outstanding smoke for sure.

What I have l learned in the last two days is that true aging changes the flavors of the cigars and adds what I describe as roundness to the favor edges. Everything is more subtle. Changes in taste profile are harder to identify. It makes the reviews that I have read -"I smoked it. I liked it" easier to understand and appreciate.

If I win the mega millions lottery some day, I'll smoke cigars like this all the time. I'll be the guy with the silly smile on his face!


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Pics arent showing up for me


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

no pics here either.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Pics are working for me and they look great.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I can see the pics - don't understand why you can't


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Pics are distorted, Joe. The cello looks all yellowed, the band is out of focus and theres white smudgey-looking marks on the cigar. Guess you got dust on the lens, eh?


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

nothing for me either


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

No pics for me either.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I see them  and wow do they look nice....wish I could be there


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

OK - how about now - are they here?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

joed said:


> OK - how about now - are they here?


Nada.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

crispy clear... it's a digusting over-indulgence for those who can't see. you get gout or something from food that rich.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> Nada.


.
That's too bad, because they were pretty good smokes and I thought that the pix were OK.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

joed said:


> .
> That's too bad, because they were pretty good smokes and I thought that the pix were OK.


This no picture business is happening all over. Don't know why.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Nothing for me either. I use Firefox so I tried IE just to see - same deal - nothing.


Ron


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

RGD said:


> Nothing for me either. I use Firefox so I tried IE just to see - same deal - nothing.
> 
> Ron


Same here. firfox first then IE.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I dunno, I can see them just fine....take it from me, they look delicous


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

RGD said:


> Nothing for me either. I use Firefox so I tried IE just to see - same deal - nothing.
> 
> Ron


Maybe UR I's get older as they AGE??


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

clampdown said:


> Pics are working for me and they look great.


me too :dr wow Joe...


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Darn, I can't see the pics either. Usually use Firefox so I tried IE and stilll nothing.

Oh well, I am gled you had such a great day Joe. Many happy returns mate.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

wow.. those smokes look awesome!! I agree with Dan...something must be wrong with your lens..LOL

Even after all the toasts last night... getting maybe an hour of sleep before work this morning.. I can still see them fine. I'm using firefox too.. that's pretty weird.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

as a matter of fact,they (pics) look great,wish I could have just smelled em...


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Can't see them either Joe 



Shawn


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I see them--as evidenced by the small puddle of drool on my keyboard. Beautiful!


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

I can't see 'm!!! :tg


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Maybe it is a sign. The ones who can;t see them have some coming to them in the mail! Well, it sounds good...


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Well I cannot see them either, but i am drooling anyways! sounds great Joe! Happy Bday again, and many more!

I bet the pic problem has something to do with the new server...

LT :gn


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

working now!!! look awesome!:dr


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

I see them fine. Oh my gosh those cigars are insanely beautiful. I couldn't imagine a more perfect birthday present.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Still a no go here.


----------



## chuckojr (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow. Thats all that comes to mind. Wow.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

This post may have happened as the DNS were changing and corrputed the thread. You may have to repost them.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

opusxox said:


> Still a no go here.


:tpd: But they sound :dr

:ms NCRM


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

No pics here, but wow !!!

Those sound delicious !!!!


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

Although I cant see them they smell Glorious!!


----------

